# Guacamole dip



## Kathy W.

Ingredients: 
2 large avocados 
1 tbls. lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 small tomato, deseeded and chopped
1 teaspoon salt optional
1/4 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 tbl. spoon chopped cilantro

Remember a cut avocado turns brown quickly when exposed to air. To help keep it green, sprinkle the avocado with lemon juice and cover with plastic wrap. 

    Slice avocados in half lengthwise; remove pits. Scoop out pulp with a spoon into a small bowl. Mash with a fork until smooth. Add lemon juice, onion, tomato, and salt into a bowl; mix well. Add sour cream, red pepper flakes and cilantro to bowl; mix well. Spoon guacamole into a serving bowl. 

Serve with tortilla chips or quesadillas. This is a very easy side dish that takes about 15 minutes to make. Enjoy.


----------



## Hoot

I really like guacamole dip.  Shucks, I like avocados anyway you fix 'em...
You ain't even gotta fix 'em, I like 'em right out of the shell.
(Paraphrased from Justin Wilson when he was speakin' about oysters.)
 Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This subject has gone around before, but bears repeating.  Guacamole is so great, and there are many different, and great ways to prepare it.  I had a very good freind in San Diego who made huge amounts of the green mole sauce.  He used farr different ingredients than I do, but made equally good guacamole.

Here's the way I make mine, just to add another recipe to this thread.

Ingredients: 
2 large, ripe Haas avocados 
1 tbls. llime juice
1/8 cup finely diced onion
1/2 medium tomato, finely diced
1/4 teaspoon Tobasco Original flavor Pepper Sauce
1 tbl. spoon minced cilantro

My DW loves this recipe, but with a fraction of the Tabasco, and lemon instead of lime juice.

Mash the avacoado, leaving slightly chunky.  Add the remaining ingredients and fold in.  Cover and let sit in the fridge for 20 minutes before serving, to allow the cilantro to add its flavor to the sauce.  Serve with all kinds of great things, such as;

Filling ingredient for tacos, burritoes

Dip for corn chips, or Tortilla chips

Spread over fried corn tortilla and top with seasoned ground beef, diced tomato, diced onion, refried beans, and salsa to make a Mexican Pizza

Spread lightly over broiled fish

Use as a salad dressing

Place a dollop on top of a bowl of good, hearty chilli

Serve as a topping for enchiladas, or tamales

Use as a dip for raw veggies

Eat it with a spoon!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet

we love quac but we hate cilantro so i leave it out. i use haas usually bit lately we can only find chiquita avacados. which is ok because they taaste good and are perfectly ripe from the store (i usually have to buy haas 3 -4 days before i want to use them).

i add red onion, tomato, s &p, lime/lemon, parsley or i just add my homemade salsa, if i have any on hand, to it and lime/lemon.


----------



## luvs

i buy my guacamole & it's not nearly as great as fresh! i'll be utilizing these recipes to custom blend my guac! if jake likes it....


----------



## katybar22

OK here's mine:

2 ripe haas avocados
onion juice, 1/4 tsp or to taste (don't like raw onion)
1 seeded, finely diced tomato
1/2 jalepeno, seeded and very finely diced
juice of 1 lemon
a handful of chopped cilantro
salt and pepper to taste

My favorite way to eat guac is with beef enchiladas w/sour cream sauce and of course w/chips!!


----------



## katybar22

luvs said:


> i buy my guacamole & it's not nearly as great as fresh! i'll be utilizing these recipes to custom blend my guac! if jake likes it....


 

Hey, make it anyway!!  My DH doesn't like it at all but when I can eat it, I MAKE IT!!!!


----------



## Kathy W.

Thanks for these different ideas on the guacamole dip. I think I might try it in a taco salad. Thanks, Kathy W.


----------



## FincaPerlitas

In mine, I prefer the avacado flavor to predominate so I keep it very simple.

Avacado
A little mayonnaise or sour cream (just enough for texture)
A squeeze of lemon or lime juice
Salt
A dash of garlic powder
A little finely chopped onion or green onion

I never use any picante (peppers or hot sauce), tomato, or cilantro.  To me, their flavors are too strong and tend to dominate the dish and detract from the natural avacado flavor.


----------



## Soma

Help!...just about to use up two over-ripe avacadoes, mashed them up, added chili powder, salt, cumin....but found out I have no lemons or limes, nor juice of either. I do have oranges and grapefruits, and rice wine vinegar.....

any suggestions?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> Help!...just about to use up two over-ripe avacadoes, mashed them up, added chili powder, salt, cumin....but found out I have no lemons or limes, nor juice of either. I do have oranges and grapefruits, and rice wine vinegar.....
> 
> any suggestions?



The orange or grapefruit juice would add a nice dimension of flavor.


----------



## 4meandthem

You don't have to have any citrus. You can mash them and a little salsa to make it real simple.

If you put the whole seeds back in quac it will keep it from turning brown.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

There are so many variations of guacamole that it's almost impossible to pin down. One thing for sure, you need avocados in it! After that the recipes become varied. It can be as simple as mashed avocados with some garlic powder and salt. Garlic salt becomes problematic because the garlic:salt ratio is fixed, and usually too heavy on the salt not the garlic. Better to add them separately.

As I'm typing this I've just returned from the supermarket where avocados were on sale, so I've thrown together a quick guacamole: avocados, crushed chili pepper, garlic powder, salt. I would add many more ingredients if I had them but I don't. Lime juice and cilantro would have been nice.

I would have posted my recipe if I had an official one but I don't. I make mine differently every time, depending on what I've got on hand or what I bought. So instead I'll post Piioneer Woman's guacamole recipe because hers looks like a good one:



> FOR THE PICO DE GALLO:
> 5 whole Plum (roma) Tomatoes
> 1/2 whole Large (or 1 Small) Onion
> 3 whole Jalapeno Peppers
> Cilantro
> Lime Juice
> Salt To Taste
> _____
> FOR THE GUACAMOLE:
> 3 whole Avocados
> Pico De Gallo
> Lime Juice
> Salt To Taste
> 
> (full recipe here)


Directions: Make the pico de gallo, add an appropriate amount of it to your mashed avocados. You decide how much to add. IMO the lime juice is a very important ingredient!

In her book she makes the point that to make pico de gallo you need approximately equal amounts of chopped tomatoes, chopped onions and chopped cilantro. Then add heat (chopped jalapenos) according to your hotness preferences.

The only remaining problem, what to serve with it? Once again the possibilities are too limitless to list them. I've been eating mine on pita crackers and I've just added some potato chips to the plate. The only question left: will I be satisfied with 1/4 of an avocado or will I make more?


----------



## 4meandthem

I agree with you greg on the variations. Especially here  in CA. 

A few of the non traditionals things I have tried have been;

Corn kernels
Chopped black olives
Chopped radish
Rosemary
Fruit or cactus leaves
sour cream-This IS non traditional but a good way to stretch in a pinch
Cumin-way good!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Oh yeah, I use cumin ("comino") too, a very Latino spice.

Adding sour cream or mayonnaise to guacamole is not traditional, but it is traditional to serve sour cream or "queso fresco" (fresh cheese) with Mexican dishes, along side with guacamole.

Cumin is crazy good! Now that you mentioned it I'll be sorry if I have some and didn't add it. I'm moving on to the serving dinner phase as I type, I didn't make any more guacamole.

A lot of people criticize avocados as having too much fat. I counter, we have become obsessed with low fat foods. Avocados have a good kind of fat. The common dietary sin is eating too much starchy food, not too much fat. Fat doesn't make you fat, it's starch that makes you fat. Starch goes right into your blood stream and gets stored as fat. The fat you consume continues on to your intestines where it is destined for slower metabolizing and can be used as required instead of must be stored when it hits your blood stream. Oops, better get off my soap box! 


Oh, and #1 avocado secret: Do not refrigerate them! Store avocados even ones that have been partially cut at room temperature. The refrigerator ruins them. Wrap them in plastic as well as possible to prevent oxidization. A drizzle of lime juice can also prevent oxidization.


----------



## 4meandthem

I keep mine on the counter and have NEVER had a extra half! The good fat helps lower your cholesterol and the bad fats. Nuts are the same way. I bet pine nuts would work in Quac! BRB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> I keep mine on the counter and have NEVER had a extra half! The good fat helps lower your cholesterol and the bad fats. Nuts are the same way. I bet pine nuts would work in Quac! BRB!



True, there is never leftover avocado.  As a matter of fact we have to buy two, one for each.  For some reason we cannot share.


----------



## Cerise

Soma said:


> Help!...just about to use up two over-ripe avacadoes, mashed them up, added chili powder, salt, cumin....but found out I have no lemons or limes, nor juice of either. I do have oranges and grapefruits, and rice wine vinegar.....
> 
> any suggestions?


 
I enjoy it plain sometimes, or with deseeded diced tomatoes.

It's a longshot, but if you have crabmeat, add it to the Guac. Deelish!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Volcanic Molcajete Aztec Mortar Guacamole*

Thank you for the very interesting post on Guacamole varieties ...

Having lived one year in Jalisco and one year in the city of Diego Rivera and Frida Kahlo, the aromas, colors and flavours of guacamole certainly do enchant.

Firstly, I prepare my Guacamole with HASS avocados from Mexico only. I employ an Aztec traditional stone mortar called a Mol ca he te to pound the avocado interior into a chunky paste ... 

Taquería de Alamillo, owner Rita Sánchez had taught me to make her Jalisco family guacamole as follows: 

2 Hass avocados
1 medium size onion 
3 or 4 cloves of garlic minced 
1 tblsp Evoo ( mayonnaise is a no no, as it diguises the taste ) Or Avocado Oil from Chile
salt and black pepper
1 Serrano Chili Pepper sliced finely
*** tomato is optional and not employed in Jalisco 
1 Aztec Stone Molcajete Mortar with stone Pestle 
fresh cilantro minced finely 

Pound the ingredients in the Molcajete until all are combined. 

Serve with blue corn chips ( warm ), yellow and white ... 

Have a Dos Equis Black Beer or other type Mexican Beer.

Experience a palette of colors and a palate of sensations and an imagination to mingle with Mexico´s paradise of colors and tastes.

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Zhizara

Easy guacamole, just mash, add a little lemon juice and some chunky salsa.


----------



## kadesma

4meandthem said:


> You don't have to have any citrus. You can mash them and a little salsa to make it real simple.
> 
> If you put the whole seeds back in quac it will keep it from turning brown.


Don't use the seeds the guac will turn dark. I cover mine with plastic wrap after giving it a lime or lemon bath but the P/W will keep it bright green.I tried the pit in the guac but it turned a lovely brownish black
kades


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> True, there is never leftover avocado.  As a matter of fact we have to buy two, one for each.  For some reason we cannot share.


You should be here when I make the avocado dip my dad loved. My youngest don and I elbow each other to see who get the serving knice to smear it on the baguette Talk about well we let oldest daughter get a little if she smashes the cado's for us. ma


----------



## 4meandthem

kadesma said:


> Don't use the seeds the guac will turn dark. I cover mine with plastic wrap after giving it a lime or lemon bath but the P/W will keep it bright green.I tried the pit in the guac but it turned a lovely brownish black
> kades


 
I put the seeds in all the time and don't have that problem! Go figure.


----------



## Andy M.

Oxygen in the air makes avocado (and guac) turn brown.  If the seed is any help at all it's because it's blocking the air from the guac under it.  Citrus juice helps.  Putting a sheet of plastic wrap directly onto the surface of the guac is all you need.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Oxygen in the air makes avocado (and guac) turn brown.  If the seed is any help at all it's because it's blocking the air from the guac under it.  Citrus juice helps.  Putting a sheet of plastic wrap directly onto the surface of the guac is all you need.



+1


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> Oxygen in the air makes avocado (and guac) turn brown.  If the seed is any help at all it's because it's blocking the air from the guac under it.  Citrus juice helps.  Putting a sheet of plastic wrap directly onto the surface of the guac is all you need.


+1
cj


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I've been trying to figure out the discussion about seeds. I presume it's referring to the seed in the middle of each avocado.

Once the avocado had been disassembled and mashed the seed has nothing to do with how long the guacamole will keep. I can't imagine any scientific reason to presume it would have any effect although I'll entertain a theory if somebody will make a statement based upon science that could support that idea.

If you cut an avocado in half and don't want to use the whole thing, leave the seed in place. It will seal the part of the half avocado it covers from oxidization better than any plastic wrap. (As already mentioned.)

An avocado either whole or cut in half will keep better on your counter than in your refrigerator. If it has been cut then press plastic wrap to cover the cut surface to keep oxygen out and prevent oxidization. It seems to me that some lime or lemon juice on the surface will probably help. I don't know why refrigerators destroy avocados but my personal experience is that cold ruins them. Better off to leave them on your counter. I'll be interested in a scientific reason why refrigerator chill ruins avocados.

It's pointless to speculate how to best keep guacamole. That has happened, what, two maybe three times since the dawn of history?  You don't need to keep it unless you made enough for an army and invited only 2-3 people. Barring a dreadful miscalculation like that, guacamole evaporates as long as there is sufficient supply of tortilla strips, chips, crackers, bread, etc.

You can grow an interesting plant from the seed taken out of an avocado. Stick three toothpicks equally spaced along the "equator" of the seed, sticking out perpendicularly. (Three has the same stability as a tripod--you can use 4 toothpicks if you wish.) Place the toothpicked avocado seed in a small dish such that the toothpicks balance the seed in the middle and supporting it via the toothpicks on the rim. I believe the stem end should face down because I recall that's where the roots want to grow from. (Let me know if I have this wrong. Maybe it doesn't even matter.) Add water to cover the bottom part of the seed, and keep adding water every day to replace any that has evaporated. Place it near a window, in my case usually in the kitchen. Given a few or several weeks it will grow into an interesting vine. You can mix some plant fertilizer in the water you add to keep it growing. It always amazes me that so much vine can keep growing from a relatively small seed with not much nourishment, if any. You can probably transplant it outside if your climate suits and it will probably grow into a bush or tree.

Well I've been snacking on guacamole as I type this and I see I'm almost out of guacamole, so I've probably typed enough too.


----------



## Dawgluver

Years ago I grew an avocado tree from a pit, in potting soil,  almost had to cut a hole in the ceiling, it got so tall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The pointy end goes down on an avocado pit.  I've never grown a "vine" only trees.


----------



## JeffGilbert

Thanks to those that have posted alternative recipes to that which I already know, I will try them.  Funny that people got caught up in the discussion about the seed.  I always used to think that guacamole was from the spanish.  Turns out it was actually invented by the indians and they couldn't make it in Spain, (the trees didn't flourish) so it became a New World Dish.  It's great stuff no matter where it comes from.  Best guacamole I've had thus far is from a place called Dos Caminos here in town.  They definitely take their guacamole seriously.  And it shows in the taste.  Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> Oxygen in the air makes avocado (and guac) turn brown.  If the seed is any help at all it's because it's blocking the air from the guac under it.  *Citrus juice helps.*


Exactly. It's the vitamin C in citrus that does this. Vitamin C is a powerful antioxidant that will help prevent fruit from turning brown. And as an added bonus, it gives a nutritional boost.

One tip I have found is to stir about 1/2 tsp of "Fruit Fresh" (mostly ascorbic acid - aka vitamin C) into the mashed avocado. It has no flavor by itself and, by adding just a small amount, guacamole will stay vibrantly green for about three days in the fridge.

I've also used this product with artichokes. I add a teaspoon of Fruit Fresh and a squeeze of lemon juice to water and put it in a spray bottle. Just spritz the artichokes as you cut them and they will stay nice looking.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Great thread.  Love all the ideas. But I do have one question for those who sprouted an avocado seed.

*Did you get a tree and have you ever actually grown an avocado to eat?*

I grew up in Miami Fl and we had an avocado tree in the yard.  Everyone had an avocado tree.  As kids, we used them like kids would use snow balls up north. We threw them.

I had all the avocado I could ever eat and never appreciated them. Now I have to pay over $1.00 a piece for them.
Once and again we will get Florida avocados here in the store.  Much more flesh for your money and to me little difference in taste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Roll_Bones said:


> Great thread.  Love all the ideas. But I do have one question for those who sprouted an avocado seed.
> 
> *Did you get a tree and have you ever actually grown an avocado to eat?*
> 
> I grew up in Miami Fl and we had an avocado tree in the yard.  Everyone had an avocado tree.  As kids, we used them like kids would use snow balls up north. We threw them.
> 
> I had all the avocado I could ever eat and never appreciated them. Now I have to pay over $1.00 a piece for them.
> Once and again we will get Florida avocados here in the store.  Much more flesh for your money and to me little difference in taste.



Yes, we got a tree and gave it to a friend who had an atrium.  It was just starting to fruit when he had a house fire.  This avocado tree was raised in Wyoming.  Dad started another when they moved to Colorado, it did not survive the move to Wyoming.  He doesn't have the room to grow another.


----------



## CraigC

The last of the avocados have fallen off our tree. That is the ones not fallen off via "tree rodent". My plastic pellet gun is always at the ready.


----------



## Kayelle

Roll_Bones said:


> Great thread.  Love all the ideas. But I do have one question for those who sprouted an avocado seed.
> 
> *Did you get a tree and have you ever actually grown an avocado to eat?*
> 
> I grew up in Miami Fl and we had an avocado tree in the yard.  Everyone had an avocado tree.  As kids, we used them like kids would use snow balls up north. We threw them.
> 
> I had all the avocado I could ever eat and never appreciated them. Now I have to pay over $1.00 a piece for them.
> Once and again we will get Florida avocados here in the store.  Much more flesh for your money and to me little difference in taste.



You betcha RB. I grew up playing in avocado orchards here. Our backyard tree produced so many that I'd load up my red wagon and go door to door selling them for a dime a piece and that really ticked off my Dad who was selling them in his grocery store for a quarter.


----------



## Sprout

Andy M. said:


> Oxygen in the air makes avocado (and guac) turn brown.  If the seed is any help at all it's because it's blocking the air from the guac under it.  Citrus juice helps.  Putting a sheet of plastic wrap directly onto the surface of the guac is all you need.




I just make it sortly before eating and then don't touch it until serving. If it just barely turns brown on top I stir it up when I serve and there you go, the brown is gone. It never lasts long enough to turn brown on more than just the very surface.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> The last of the avocados have fallen off our tree. That is the ones not fallen off via "tree rodent". My plastic pellet gun is always at the ready.



What is your opinion of the Florida avocado vs the Hass?
Everyone says the Hass is superior. I can tell little difference.  But I have never tried them side by side to really see.
I like the Florida as they are much larger and provide twice as much meat.  But we rarely see them. If we do, its for a couple weeks and then they are all gone.  



Kayelle said:


> You betcha RB. I grew up playing in avocado orchards here. Our backyard tree produced so many that I'd load up my red wagon and go door to door selling them for a dime a piece and that really ticked off my Dad who was selling them in his grocery store for a quarter.



I miss those days,  but we cannot relive them as much as I want to.
We had oranges, limes, sour orange, grapefruit and so many other fruits. I saw some star fruit in the store a couple days ago and it was very expensive.  We treated them as novelties growing up and rarely ate them.  My ex MIL had a ruby red grapefruit tree in her yard.
People said they were the best they ever had. I don't like grapefruit.
The Cuban people used the sour oranges for pork marinade.  They still do. Mojito is the marinade and is used for many other purposes.
The clueless Americans would almost pay for someone to come and take the sour oranges as they thought there was something wrong with the trees......LOL  My father and many others would glady obligde them and make gallons of pure sour orange juice.

My dad also had two key lime trees in Miami and one behind the old house in Key West.  Never really knew how much key limes meant to people until I try to buy them now.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Roll_Bones said:


> Great thread.  Love all the ideas. But I do have one question for those who sprouted an avocado seed.
> 
> *Did you get a tree and have you ever actually grown an avocado to eat?*
> 
> I grew up in Miami Fl and we had an avocado tree in the yard.  Everyone had an avocado tree.  As kids, we used them like kids would use snow balls up north. We threw them.
> 
> I had all the avocado I could ever eat and never appreciated them. Now I have to pay over $1.00 a piece for them.
> Once and again we will get Florida avocados here in the store.  Much more flesh for your money and to me little difference in taste.



One bit of advice from personal experience: Make sure that avocado tree gets plenty of water. I used to have an avocado tree, one day we had high winds and it blew over. The roots were all on the surface. I hacked it up and discarded it, but next season it re-sprouted and grew a new tree. Having not yet learned my lesson life went on as usual and yep, eventually that tree got big enough to blow over. No more tree.

The reason for this is that trees grow roots down if there is adequate water, but they grow roots out, near the surface, if there is no deep water. A shallow root structure is far weaker than a deep root structure. Lesson learned.

Thanks for reminding me. I just moved last summer and my back yard has little but lawn. I've been deciding how to landscape and what to plant, and an avocado tree has got to be on the list! (And a lime bush/tree.)


By the way, there's only one way to screw up guacamole: buy it pre-made.  As long as you use good ingredients all you get is variations on a theme, some better than others. When I make guac I just look around for things that look like guac ingredients and put them in. Of course you need avocados!

And I advise do not use garlic salt, use garlic powder and salt separately, or fresh garlic and salt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Meyer Lemon Tree...


----------



## taxlady

The kind of citrus trees that give fruit year 'round in your climate.


----------



## Zereh

Greg Who Cooks said:


> By the way, there's only one way to screw up guacamole: buy it pre-made.  As long as you use good ingredients all you get is variations on a theme, some better than others. When I make guac I just look around for things that look like guac ingredients and put them in. Of course you need avocados!
> 
> And I advise do not use garlic salt, use garlic powder and salt separately, or fresh garlic and salt.



Yesssss! My guacamole never has the same stuff in it twice in a row either. The freshest of fresh ingredients and whatever you have on hand make it perfect, imo.


----------



## menumaker

Go with the grapefruit juice. It'll be fine


----------



## pacanis

I ran into this recipe watching a TV show this morning. Billy Gibbons was singing with Darryl Hall. I seem to remember him using cilantro on the show...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9yvRv4Cazo


----------



## Somebunny

Yum!!!!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones

No comments on the Florida avocado vs the Hass?


----------



## Kayelle

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I just moved last summer and my back yard has little but lawn. I've been deciding how to landscape and what to plant, and an avocado tree has got to be on the list! (And a lime bush/tree.)



I've been told that an avocado seed tree will never produce good fruit unless it is grafted, so buy one from a nursery.  
Be sure not to plant that huge Hass tree in the corner of your lot unless you don't mind the neighbors sharing. I certainly would also plant a Meyer Lemon. They are unsurpassed in the lemon world, and the trees are small. I *love* mine!  





Roll_Bones said:


> No comments on the Florida avocado vs the Hass?



I've never had a Florida avocado living in the middle of  "Hassland". On second thought, maybe I have. You mean those thin skin long kind? I don't think they have the flavor of Hass.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Kayelle, thanks for the advice! Actually I never would have thought of growing an avocado tree from a seed. Waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy too much time! I'll buy a modest sized bush and probably get avocados the first season. If I planted it near the wall it would be on my west side where I'm friends with the family. The people on the east are nice too, but reclusive. And the people behind me... They're about 75 feet away across no-man's land (HOA commons). My new home is just wonderful! Nice people on each side and nobody behind me in all practicality.

The one problem I would have would be squirrels. Might be a good to plant it outside of jumping distance from the walls. I'm an electronic engineer. Need I say more? <evil grin>

And like you I live in Hassland -- in my case Los Angeles County -- and just over the hill in Ventura county there zillions of avocados, just zillions!

It wouldn't make any marketing sense to sell anything but Haas in So. Cal.


----------



## Kayelle

> The one problem I would have would be squirrels. Might be a good to  plant it outside of jumping distance from the walls. I'm an electronic  engineer. Need I say more? <evil grin>
> 
> And like you I live in Hassland -- in my case Los Angeles County -- and  just over the hill in Ventura county there zillions of avocados, just  zillions!


Yep we are surrounded by zillions over here. If you have the room, I wouldn't plant it close to the walls at all. They are a big job in the yard though with all the spent leaves. Be sure to pick up the over ripe ones on the ground or be prepared to live with a fat dog. They *adore *avocado's. My friend owns an avocado ranch and her dogs can hardly walk.


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking that since someone just brought me these items from Mexico, that I just might give this green colored dip a try  What great timing.
So what is the "dip holder" of choice for guacamole dip? Chips, veggies, wings ?


----------



## Dawgluver

We just use Tostitos.  In Mexico it's served with tortilla chips, and used as a side for almost anything.  Good on a burger too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking that since someone just brought me these items from Mexico, that I just might give this green colored dip a try  What great timing.
> So what is the "dip holder" of choice for guacamole dip? Chips, veggies, wings ?



Tortilla-chips, Tacos (made with fresh corn tortillas), Burritos (preferably filled with carne asada and guacamole, and my finger tips as I'm snitchin' from the bowl when nobody's watching, or a spoon, to test-taste of course.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> We just use Tostitos. In Mexico it's served with tortilla chips, and used as a side for almost anything. Good on a burger too.


 
Another reason to buy Tostitos


----------



## pacanis

Inside tacos! Great idea, Chief.


----------



## Kayelle

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking that since someone just brought me these items from Mexico, that I just might give this green colored dip a try  What great timing.
> So what is the "dip holder" of choice for guacamole dip? Chips, veggies, wings ?



I like Dorito's the best. That's one beautiful perfect bowl pac!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Kay. Really colorful. I like it a lot.

It's looking like guac is better with a crunchy chip rather than a celery or carrot accompaniment. 
I just may make some this weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic

I agree - salty, crunchy chips with creamy, slightly chunky guac is best, although I also like it in fajitas. I like to put salsa, guac *and* cheese on fajitas 

And yes, it's a gorgeous bowl. I love Mexican art.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I agree - salty, crunchy chips with creamy, slightly chunky guac is best, although I also like it in fajitas. I like to put salsa, guac *and* cheese on fajitas
> 
> And yes, it's a gorgeous bowl. I love Mexican art.



Friends in Mexico have their sinks made like this. Beautiful.


----------



## pacanis

Salty crunchy. Gotcha!
If it turns out I don't like guacamole dip, at least I'll have one picture of it in the bowl, lol.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Kayelle said:


> I've been told that an avocado seed tree will never produce good fruit unless it is grafted, so buy one from a nursery.
> 
> I've never had a Florida avocado living in the middle of  "Hassland". On second thought, maybe I have. You mean those thin skin long kind? I don't think they have the flavor of Hass.



I have been told the same thing regarding grafting.  I guess it would be like trying to grow an orange tree from and orange seed.  Not likely going to be successful.

The Florida avocado is the exact same shape, just twice as big and more green in color. They do also get dark in color as they ripen. They are a bit longer like you say though. They are a bit slender at the short end.  You very well may have had one before.  Sounds like you have.



Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'll buy a modest sized bush and probably get avocados the first season.
> 
> The one problem I would have would be squirrels. Might be a good to plant it outside of jumping distance from the walls. I'm an electronic engineer. Need I say more?



I am not sure how long it takes for a Hass tree to mature, but I can guarantee a Florida avocado would take many years before it would be able to produce and hold edible fruit.
Florida avocado trees can be 30-40 foot tall and as wide as a house.

Are the Hass trees like this?  You did say bush?


----------



## Kayelle

Like GG, I like my guac with some texture, not mashed too much. Make sure your avocado's aren't past their prime and overly ripe, as it can be a matter of only a day.  
I like mine with garlic powder, lemon juice, seasoned salt and Sriracha hot sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Like GG, I like my guac with some texture, not mashed too much. Make sure your avocado's aren't past their prime and overly ripe, as it can be a matter of only a day.



+1.  I'll bet some of that habanero hot sauce in your gift pack would make for nice guac, Pac.  Maybe make up 3 small batches so you can try each one.   I use lime juice in my guac.  And it's also nice just cutting an avocado in half and sprinkling with a bit of hot sauce, maybe a squirt of lime juice, and eat with a spoon right out of the shell.


----------



## Kayelle

Roll_Bones said:


> I am not sure how long it takes for a Hass tree to mature, but I can guarantee a Florida avocado would take many years before it would be able to produce and hold edible fruit.
> Florida avocado trees can be 30-40 foot tall and as wide as a house.
> 
> Are the Hass trees like this?  You did say bush?



Here's a bunch of pictures RB...https://www.google.com/search?q=Ima...QKYeCogSMiYHwAg&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=629


----------



## GotGarlic

I'll be honest - I'm lazy when it comes to making guacamole, and I like for it to be consistent each time I make it. So I use this guacamole mix, and add a Roma tomato cut into small dice:


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the tips.
I'm going to make it like the vid I posted. Since he doesn't have the actual recipe posted because he markets the dip, I'll just wing the amounts from watching the vid. Obviously I need to downsize it anyway. Hopefully I'll like it and use it all up in one day so I don't need to worry about it turning brown.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> I'm going to make it like the vid I posted. Since he doesn't have the actual recipe posted because he markets the dip, I'll just wing the amounts from watching the vid. Obviously I need to downsize it anyway. Hopefully I'll like it and use it all up in one day so I don't need to worry about it turning brown.



While the jury's out, apparently you can freeze guac.  BIL does that all the time with the big batch of Costco guac.  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> While the jury's out, apparently you can freeze guac. BIL does that all the time with the big batch of Costco guac. I haven't tried it yet.


 
Just what I need, another container of mystery stuff in the freezer


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Just what I need, another container of mystery stuff in the freezer



Pac, I will SEND you a Sharpie marker!


----------



## GotGarlic

I keep some small Post-Its and a pen in a kitchen drawer.


----------



## Andy M.

I use a dry erase marker to label plastic saver containers and a permanent Sharpie for plastic bags.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking that since someone just brought me these items from Mexico, that I just might give this green colored dip a try  What great timing.
> So what is the "dip holder" of choice for guacamole dip? Chips, veggies, wings ?



chips or a spoon...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> chips or a spoon...


 
It goes well with a spoon? Maybe a spoon and a movie?
Thanks


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It goes well with a spoon? Maybe a spoon and a movie?
> Thanks



Of course, then you won't have to pause the movie when you run out of chips.  The chips are just a conveyance device for the guacamole anyway, a bowl of salsa is a nice addition.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> True, there is never leftover avocado. As a matter of fact we have to buy two, one for each. For some reason we cannot share.


As I live alone I have to eat the whole avocado at one go. It would be wasteful not to. Somehow this is not the trial that one might think. I can cope.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> As I live alone I have to eat the whole avocado at one go. It would be wasteful not to. Somehow this is not the trial that one might think. I can cope.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Kayelle said:


> Here's a bunch of pictures RB...



They look smaller than the Florida avocado.  Maybe it s because i was smaller when I lived in Florida.  But I do remember climbing avocado trees.



GotGarlic said:


> I'll be honest - I'm lazy when it comes to making guacamole, and I like for it to be consistent each time I make it. So I use this guacamole mix, and add a Roma tomato cut into small dice:



I thought about this mix as soon as the topic was started.
I saw someone mix up a bowl at the local bar and I tried some. It was okay, but seemed rather salty and you could taste the mix more than the avocado. I doubt I would ever buy any after trying it out.
Its to easy to make homemade.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> I thought about this mix as soon as the topic was started.
> I saw someone mix up a bowl at the local bar and I tried some. It was okay, but seemed rather salty and you could taste the mix more than the avocado. I doubt I would ever buy any after trying it out.
> Its to easy to make homemade.



Whatevah. I'm a salt fiend and I like it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Quick...avocado mashed with Pace Picante Sauce...grab a spoon and devour.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

GotGarlic said:


> I agree - salty, crunchy chips with creamy, slightly chunky guac is best, although I also like it in fajitas. I like to put salsa, guac *and* cheese on fajitas
> 
> And yes, it's a gorgeous bowl. I love Mexican art.



You've pointed out a very *IMPORTANT* concept of guacamole. Don't puree it!

Believe me, I'm an honorary Mexican because I was born and grew up in So.Cal. I spend a lot of time in San Diego and I don't know why but it appears to me we have a more active Mexican community in Los Angeles even though further north.

Don't use a blender or food processor on guacamole. If you have dried spices, grind them with mortar and pestle. Then chop the tomatoes, garlic, onions, cilantro, whatever. Add your salt and whatever other spices, and then mash it all with a tablespoon but stop while it is still lumpy!

If you don't see small avocado chunks in your guacamole then you went too far!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Kayelle said:


> Yep we are surrounded by zillions over here. If you have the room, I wouldn't plant it close to the walls at all. They are a big job in the yard though with all the spent leaves. Be sure to pick up the over ripe ones on the ground or be prepared to live with a fat dog. They *adore *avocado's. My friend owns an avocado ranch and her dogs can hardly walk.



My dog will eat ground avocados over my cold, dead body!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

pacanis said:


> Thanks, Kay. Really colorful. I like it a lot.
> 
> It's looking like guac is better with a crunchy chip rather than a celery or carrot accompaniment.
> I just may make some this weekend.



Guacamole is *THE* vegetable. Dipping it with more vegetables does not work.

Serve guacamole with some kind of (preferably) salty tortilla chips, or as an alternative, with crackers.

Note that there is a synergy going with the guacamole taste plus the taste of corn tortilla chips. The operant word here is corn, although I suppose flour tortilla chips, blue corn tortilla chips, or maize tortilla chips are reasonable choices too.

Native Americans in central and south America have been making guacamole and tortillas for thousands of years. They evolved together. There is a good reason why they go together and this is it.

(North American natives make tortillas and similar breads too but I have never known them to grow avocados or make guacamole.)


----------



## Kayelle

Phew!! 

Yes, I think it's best with salty corn chips but it will be good however one chooses to enjoy it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Roll_Bones said:


> I am not sure how long it takes for a Hass tree to mature, but I can guarantee a Florida avocado would take many years before it would be able to produce and hold edible fruit.
> Florida avocado trees can be 30-40 foot tall and as wide as a house.
> 
> Are the Hass trees like this?  You did say bush?



Haas trees in nearby Ventura County avocado groves average about (in my observation) about 20 feet height. In my old residence about 12 miles south (from here, Valencia, about the same distance east of the Ventura County avocado groves) some of my neighbors had avocado trees/bushes about 8-12 feet tall. The squirrels loved them!!!

I see no reason why I can't buy a 3-5 year old avocado "bush" and get fruit the first season. They get bigger you get more avocados (and more squirrels) but even 6-8 foot bushes produce plenty of avocados.

Remember our So.Cal. climate. There are many varieties of plants that produce here all year round instead of seasonal like in colder climates. For example, chili bushes produce chilis year round for me. Of course things like figs, plumbs and apricots come only when the season is right.

I've never had an avocado tree/bush. I suspect it will be seasonal like the other fruits.

It's nice to have chilis year round. Too bad my new chili plants are too small to produce out of season.

Here in So.Cal. we have a very wide tomato season, although they do quit producing mid-winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Could you train the avocado tree to grow horizontally, making it easier to reach all the avocados???


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Nix on the mix for me. We have avocados year round although during the winter they come in on wings (and cost more).

I agree that lime is preferable to lemon.

I'll try freezing it some time just as an experiment. Why you'd freeze it I don't know. Around here fresh guac lasts as long as there is any left in the bowl.

I just had some tonight, with crackers. My usual recipe: everything that looks okay except the kitchen sink.

Here's a question for the group: fresh minced garlic or garlic powder?


----------



## Dawgluver

I usually don't use any garlic product in mine.  Sometimes I use Pace picante, other times just a bit of lime juice, chopped onion, and a few squirts of hot sauce.

According to my BIL, Costco guac freezes well, not sure that my home made stuff would fare as well.

PF, I don't think avocado trees are trainable.  The ones I've grown from pits are lanky and brittle, and the pics I've seen of the trees don't look vine-like.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garlic Powder over Minced Garlic.  The powder is not as harsh and has a sweeter taste.


----------



## Kayelle

Always garlic powder for Guac. I use Meyer lemon juice instead of limes...why buy a lime when I have a Meyer tree?

Yes Greg, if you buy at least a 20 gallon Hass tree  you'll have mature fruit by next year in your yard. I wouldn't call them a "bush" at that size. I hope you invite us all to the the planting by way of pictures!

ps..we are still picking ripe tomatoes.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Things I like guacamole on:

Steak
Blt
Hamburger
Chips, especially corn chips
Spoon
Tortillas, especially corn tortillas
Tacos
Burritos
Rolled tacos
Nachos
Fajitas
Sausage and cream cheese stuffed jalepenos that were cooked on a grill
Chicken
Corriander and garlic seasoned pork chops
Celery, carrot, and cucumber sticks (avocados are technically a fruit so I think guac is fine as a dip for veggies)
Sandwiches and subs (pastrami on rye with guacamole is really good and I don't care how much of an abomination it might seem to be)
Grilled shrimp kabobs
Some types of fish but it's kind of hit and miss for me and the fish has to be fire grilled. But then, fish in generally is rather hit and miss for me so, ya know
Leftover shredded beef made into sandwiches
Crackers
Chunks of bread
"Mexican" omelette (and some other omelettes too)
Grilled mushroom caps

I'm sure there is other stuff too. 

I have a few varieties that I make but the most common is to scoop the avocado into a bowl, add a splash of lime, a squirt/drop/splash of some hot sauce, about 6 grape tomatoes that I've cut in half width wise, and then I mash it all together with a wire potato masher.

I've also made it in the blender and added just a teaspoon (eating not measuring) of sour cream, lime, avocado, corriander, hot sauce, and a little black pepper. I blend it until it is super smooth and almost fluffy. I use this one exclusively as a spread for sandwhiches and subs. I prefer something chunkier for pretty much everything else, but this makes a good sandwich spread.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> Always garlic powder for Guac. I use Meyer lemon juice instead of limes...why buy a lime when I have a Meyer tree?
> 
> Yes Greg, if you buy at least a 20 gallon Hass tree you'll have mature fruit by next year in your yard. I wouldn't call them a "bush" at that size. I hope you invite us all to the the planting by way of pictures!
> 
> ps..we are still picking ripe tomatoes.


You have your own Meyer tree? Colour me very jealous  I love Meyers.

 I use granulated garlic in my guac.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle, you're a showoff!  Here are the last of my tomatoes, picked green in October, though some look more like raisins now:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Here's a great vehicle for guacamole'  It's a favorite in our house.  I give you (drum roll please) the California Pita Sandwich.
Ingredients:
Pita bread, cut into two halves
Washed bean sprouts
Thinly sliced, against the grain, rare sirloin steak
thin sliced tomato

Make a pocket in you pita, and fill with all of the above.  You can put cheese, and mayo in this wonderful blend of foods, but it's not required.

One more great sandwich, from me to you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Kayelle said:


> Always garlic powder for Guac. I use Meyer lemon juice instead of limes...why buy a lime when I have a Meyer tree?
> 
> Yes Greg, if you buy at least a 20 gallon Hass tree  you'll have mature fruit by next year in your yard. I wouldn't call them a "bush" at that size. I hope you invite us all to the the planting by way of pictures!
> 
> ps..we are still picking ripe tomatoes.



Yes for sure. My main problem is that I have a huge back yard and I will need to come up with a master plan before I start planting willly-nilly. The stupid builder slanted all the lots to drain back towards the houses. I had to install a French drain just to keep my patio dry when the sprinklers ran. I bet the back of my yard is 6 feet higher than my patio!

There is only one solution: terraces. I will have to decide where the terrace lines go, and presuming my guess is right, I'll have to establish a patio level plus 2-4 terrace levels, before I plant anything significant.

But at least some good news, I plan to live here for the rest of my life so the expenses will dwindle in significance.


----------



## Kayelle

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Yes for sure. My main problem is that I have a huge back yard and I will need to come up with a master plan before I start planting willly-nilly. The stupid builder slanted all the lots to drain back towards the houses. I had to install a French drain just to keep my patio dry when the sprinklers ran. I bet the back of my yard is 6 feet higher than my patio!
> 
> There is only one solution: terraces. I will have to decide where the terrace lines go, and presuming my guess is right, I'll have to establish a patio level plus 2-4 terrace levels, before I plant anything significant.
> 
> But at least some good news, I plan to live here for the rest of my life so the expenses will dwindle in significance.



And at some point in the rest of your life we will get some desperately needed rain here, as I break out into song..."It never rains in southern California, it pours, man it pours"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zESYDjWrpbA


----------



## taxlady

Yeah, SoCal and rain. I went to school in the L.A. School District. Technically we were eligible for rain days, but I don't remember ever having school cancelled for rain. I wonder what their standards were. I can remember walking home from school many times and crossing streets in knee deep water.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I don't recall school (LAUSD) ever been canceled for anything weather related.

We DON'T have seasons in Los Angeles! We have summers with a few monsoon-like storms (mild) occasionally, we have occasional "rain events" in the winter. We sometimes have "wind events." I don't recall when rain storms and windy days turned into "rain events" and "wind events."

Maybe the weather forecasters got tired of being wrong and decided a bit of technical lingo would help their image...

I can tell you that for sure if you ever set a bucket out in your back yard it would never fill up. Any rain would always evaporate before the bucket could fill or between storms.

Here in So.Cal. it's far more likely that your bucket would burn down before it fills up with water. This does not include situations when firefighters are involved. In that case your bucket could either fill up with water (from hoses), burn down, or both.

I had a fire in my fireplace today. It extinguished when I turned the switch off. 

It wasn't really cold. Sometimes I have the fireplace on and the air conditioner on at the same time.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Haas trees in nearby Ventura County avocado groves average about (in my observation) about 20 feet height. In my old residence about 12 miles south (from here, Valencia, about the same distance east of the Ventura County avocado groves) some of my neighbors had avocado trees/bushes about 8-12 feet tall. The squirrels loved them!!!
> 
> I see no reason why I can't buy a 3-5 year old avocado "bush" and get fruit the first season. They get bigger you get more avocados (and more squirrels) but even 6-8 foot bushes produce plenty of avocados.
> 
> Remember our So.Cal. climate. There are many varieties of plants that produce here all year round instead of seasonal like in colder climates. For example, chili bushes produce chilis year round for me. Of course things like figs, plumbs and apricots come only when the season is right.
> 
> I've never had an avocado tree/bush. I suspect it will be seasonal like the other fruits.
> 
> It's nice to have chilis year round. Too bad my new chili plants are too small to produce out of season.
> 
> Here in So.Cal. we have a very wide tomato season, although they do quit producing mid-winter.



I don't see why either. And why do you refer the avocado tree as a bush?  I have never seen an avocado bush.
I guess if you keep it low and full, it would be technically a bush?



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Could you train the avocado tree to grow horizontally, making it easier to reach all the avocados???



They train apple and peach trees here in a way they can be picked from the ground or a small ladder they can carry around.
They prune the trees so the tops are flat and the tree never gets very tall.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Here's a great vehicle for guacamole'  It's a favorite in our house.  I give you (drum roll please) the California Pita Sandwich.
> Ingredients:
> Pita bread, cut into two halves
> Washed bean sprouts
> Thinly sliced, against the grain, rare sirloin steak
> thin sliced tomato
> 
> Make a pocket in you pita, and fill with all of the above.  You can put cheese, and mayo in this wonderful blend of foods, but it's not required.
> 
> One more great sandwich, from me to you.



In the vault Chief.  Sounds great!


----------



## msmofet

Greg Who Cooks said:


> You've pointed out a very *IMPORTANT* concept of guacamole. Don't puree it!
> 
> Believe me, I'm an honorary Mexican because I was born and grew up in So.Cal. I spend a lot of time in San Diego and I don't know why but it appears to me we have a more active Mexican community in Los Angeles even though further north.
> 
> Don't use a blender or food processor on guacamole. If you have dried spices, grind them with mortar and pestle. Then chop the tomatoes, garlic, onions, cilantro, whatever. Add your salt and whatever other spices, and then mash it all with a tablespoon but stop while it is still lumpy!
> 
> If you don't see small avocado chunks in your guacamole then you went too far!



I use a pastry cutter to "smoosh" my avocados (and hard boiled eggs for egg salad) for guac which leaves it chunky.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> I use a pastry cutter to "smoosh" my avocados (and hard boiled eggs for egg salad) for guac which leaves it chunky.


That's brilliant. I'm going to steal that idea.


----------



## Roll_Bones

msmofet said:


> I use a pastry cutter to "smoosh" my avocados (and hard boiled eggs for egg salad) for guac which leaves it chunky.



We also use one to start out the mashed/smashed potato's.
Clever yet so simple.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

@ Roll Bones, a bush is just a small tree. Small avocado specimens look like bushes.

@ Mofet, a tablespoon works fine for me. Making guac is not a science.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Greg Who Cooks said:


> @ Roll Bones, a bush is just a small tree. Small avocado specimens look like bushes.
> 
> @ Mofet, a tablespoon works fine for me. Making guac is not a science.



That depends on who you're speaking to.  A bush is defined as a shrub, or clump of shrubs, with short trunks.  I have bushes in my yard that will never grow into trees, such as my lilac bushes.  I have trees that will never resemble a bush, such as my sugar and red maples.  They aren't the same thing.

Bush can also mean a section of land covered by brush and trees, as - "I'm going for a walk out in the bush." where bush is usually a shortened for of bush country.

I have never seen an immature avocado tree.  It may well look like a bush.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Greg Who Cooks said:


> @ Roll Bones, a bush is just a small tree. Small avocado specimens look like bushes.
> 
> @ Mofet, a tablespoon works fine for me. Making guac is not a science.



Thanks Greg.  But not all bushes are trees.  This is why I asked.
If there is such thing as a avocado bush, I want to know.

Of course trees can be shaped into a bush shape, if you start when the tree is very young.  But if left alone, will revert back to being a tree.
Example: Rose bush, not rose tree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That depends on who you're speaking to.  A bush is defined as a shrub, or clump of shrubs, with short trunks.  I have bushes in my yard that will never grow into trees, such as my lilac bushes.  I have trees that will never resemble a bush, such as my sugar and red maples.  They aren't the same thing.
> 
> Bush can also mean a section of land covered by brush and trees, as - "I'm going for a walk out in the bush." where bush is usually a shortened for of bush country.
> 
> I have never seen an immature avocado tree.  It may well look like a bush.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Dad had a Lilac tree...took him 6 years and had a trunk about 4 inches in diameter.  Quite pretty, but took a lot of pruning work.  The new owners of the house let it revert back to a bush, fairly disappointing.  Dad said he wished he had dug it up and moved it with them.


----------



## pacanis

My buddy next door had three or four lilac trees in his yard. Same thing, they were bushes he kept pruning and turned into trees. I've got the bushes, which are wild and gnarly and probably fifteen feet high. 
I wonder how many plants you can do that to though. Probably not many that can grown either way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dad says anything that grows up can be trained into a tree.  He is working on a rose tree, been at it for the last two years.  He just picks the straightest limb and prunes back all the rest, trims off the lower twigs sticking out, the rose bush was about two foot high when he started working it.


----------



## pacanis

I suppose it's all in whether or not you can get the trunk thick enough to support the height to warrant being called a tree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I suppose it's all in whether or not you can get the trunk thick enough to support the height to warrant being called a tree.



If you prune around and lop off anything that comes up around it, it will thicken the "trunk".  Dad called the new shoots "suckers" because they suck nutrition from the main trunk you are trying to grow.  

You should see the Lilac Hedge, that is 18 foot across, Dad has now...


----------



## CraigC

Greg Who Cooks said:


> @ Roll Bones, a bush is just a small tree. Small avocado specimens look like bushes.



I've had several avocado trees start from fallen fruit. None ever resembled any type of bush. All have had straight center stalks, with small, leaf bearing branches.


----------



## pacanis

It surprised me how quickly my neighbors apple trees produced. The things are no more than spindly looking saplings a few years old. They might be 3-4 ft tall. He has to go out in the spring and pinch off blossoms so it doesn't produce so many that they topple the tree over. The ones he leaves grow full sized normal apples. He's getting 20/tree.


----------



## CraigC

It took about 7 years until our avocado started producing. Seems I recall the lime we had also took about the same. Just after the lime started producing, our wonderful governor at the time, influenced by the citrus growers lobby, decided that all citrus trees in mostly south Florida, private or commercial, needed to be destroyed. Their flawed logic was to prevent citrus canker from spreading to northern groves. They didn't even have to prove that your tree(s) were with in 1900' of an infected tree to cut them down. I was so happy when mother nature decided to bless them with citrus canker by sending us 4 hurricanes that year. BTW, I don't purchase products produced by those growers.


----------



## pacanis

Seven years. Interesting.
I wonder if "natural" fruit bearing trees take longer to produce and maybe there is a hybrid or engineered variety that produce more quickly... hmmm...


----------



## Roll_Bones

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad says anything that grows up can be trained into a tree.  He is working on a rose tree, been at it for the last two years.  He just picks the straightest limb and prunes back all the rest, trims off the lower twigs sticking out, the rose bush was about two foot high when he started working it.



You can train a bush or plant to look like a tree. But it will never really be a tree. It will be a bush that looks like a tree.
Many bush type plants will not get very tall.  Its not in their DNA.
A rose bush shaped to look like  a tree, is a rose bush shaped to look like a tree.  Not a real tree.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you prune around and lop off anything that comes up around it, it will thicken the "trunk".  Dad called the new shoots "suckers" because they suck nutrition from the main trunk you are trying to grow.



Suckers are nothing more than shoots trying to grow new branches. When you prune a tree, or you try to make a bush look like  a tree, you remove these sprouts or suckers as some call them.
This gives the trunk a clean look.
This thread has reminded me its tree pruning time. Now is the time to prune. Before spring gets here.



pacanis said:


> Seven years. Interesting.
> I wonder if "natural" fruit bearing trees take longer to produce and maybe there is a hybrid or engineered variety that produce more quickly... hmmm...



They say 7 years here also for peaches. I am not sure about apples.


----------

